
Theranos Exposed - aylons
http://theness.com/neurologicablog/index.php/theranos-exposed/
======
dplgk
Why are we obsessed with theranos?

~~~
aylons
For me, is not about Theranos, is about an interesting view from outside on
the relation between tech startups and healthcare.

